

Google changed favicon - vuknje
http://www.google.com/?

======
epi0Bauqu
I don't see a change.

~~~
brk
It's there, likely just being cached by your browser. Not a terribly exciting
change, but try viewing just the icon:

<http://www.google.com/favicon.ico>

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Oh yeah, wow. That is a big change.

~~~
TrevorJ
I dislike it. Generic in a bad way.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Me too.

